# Can I use live rock in my tank?



## AB Bay 23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am converting my 90 gallon salt to a cichlid tank. I have over a hundred pounds of live rock. I know it will not be live in the fresh water but I wonder if I should get rid of it. The guy at the local fish store said when he tried to put live rock in his cichlid tank to boost the ph, it caused a major algae problem. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem. my question is Will the live rock, cause an algae problem in a cichlid tank? Any info would be a big help. thank you


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

live rock has living organisms that will die in fresh and cause high ammonia or nitrates in your tank which will indeed cause algae to go nuts. Live rock has a resale value per pound that exceeds the value of "base rock" which is clean and won't foul the tank. If you want the look of that rock in your cichlid tank, take the live rock to a store or sell it to another saltwater hobbyist and use the proceeds to buy baserock.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyway, as for your question, yes, live rock will cause mega-algae on your cichlid tank. It will die and rot for weeks, feeding your algae a grand buffet.
Don't waste live rock on this. Sell it and buy all the regular rocks you could ever want.


----------



## AB Bay 23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I did as you suggested, thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! Someone who actually took the advise given on here. 

Did you make any net profit? Or did you just trade live for base?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Wow! Someone who actually took the advise given on here.


GASP!!!


----------

